# CCR2000 paddle to housing clearance



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Anyone out there know how much clearance is acceptable between the rubber auger paddle and the auger housing. Mine looks like about 3/16". Doesn't seem to throw snow too far but it hasn't been tested in a decent snowfall yet..


----------



## rhenning (Sep 19, 2013)

I always replaced the paddles when the snowblower didn't self propel very well. Usually could tell that was happening because you had to lift the handle higher and higher than normal. Also when you do that replace the scraper bar. Depending on the use about every 2 to 4 years. Roger


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

there should be a small hole across the paddles just down from the lip of the paddled. hole is the wear indicator, if you're at the hole its time to replace the paddles


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Looked at the paddles on my machine and didn't see any holes. They appear to be OEM paddles. Did all OEM paddles have these holes?

Anyone know what factory paddles are worth?


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

yes, the hole is the wear indictor, if there is a large gap between the paddle and housing replace the paddles and check your scraper bar


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

bosco659 said:


> Looked at the paddles on my machine and didn't see any holes. They appear to be OEM paddles. Did all OEM paddles have these holes?


Actually, the early CCR-2000 rotor blades did not have the wear indicators. The way you determined if a rotor blade needed replacement was to measure the blade at the center, from the edge of the steel plate which holds the blade, to the outside edge. The minimum measurement was 1-9/16". If it measures less than that, it needs to be replaced. Think the wear indicator was introduced in the 1990's sometime. Also, I believe that certain after-market blades do not have the wear indicator.

If your not certain, the hole (wear indicator) is located at the highest part of the curved section (outboard).

BTW, one other thing to be aware of when replacing rubber paddles. 
Look at the edge of the blades to see the differences in the thickness of the layers. One side has a thicker layer then the other. Install the blades with the thicker layer facing down on both blades; otherwise the blades will be unbalanced, causing the snowblower to hop or bounce.

When replacing, position the bolt heads on the bottom (thick) side of the blade. 

Also, completely remove and replace one blade before starting on the other.


----------



## bosco659 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info and tips.


----------

